# Efren Reyes at the 1985 Red's 9-Ball Open!



## AnitoKid (Apr 13, 2008)

I was browsing the net and chanced upon this article on Efren Bata Reyes
as Caesar Morales at the 1985 Red's 9-Ball Open.

The article was written by Phil Zabriskie and published in the 
December 2001 issue of Time Asia.

Hope you find it an interesting read, friends!

Much thanks for looking!

*Link is here, friends!*


----------

